# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  keto vs carb cycling

## GoldChest

for who used the both, what is the best?
im currently on keto, 10 week, but the results its not what i expected..thinking about change to carb cycling

----------


## t-gunz

results should come quickly with keto. 10 weeks on keto if done right u should of dropped a lot of fat. 

have you?

i cant stand the diet. i get to much cravings. so carb cycling keeps me sane. plus i have more enegery whilst carb cycling

----------


## GoldChest

i dropped 22 lbs, dont know if its much or not, but i expected more from this, im already 1500kcal and just 11% bf, i think im gonna try carb cycling, i have already dont it one time it was good.
at the start i got some energy on keto, but now im looking to flat and need a lot of stimulants to train...time to some carbs

----------


## musclestack

I'm curious....what kind of results WERE you expecting? With the numbers you've given, you are losing over 2 pounds per week, which is fantastic imo unless some muscle went as well. You didn't list your starting stats, but 1,500 cals/day is pretty low so this may be a reason why you are so lethargic in the gym. Did you lose any strength?

As far as the original question, I cannot comment as I've never cycled carbs (although I plan to in the future). Good luck.

----------


## ConnorMacLeod

ive been on keto for 4 days and i can already see some results keto is a great diet imo

----------


## musclestack

What you lost in 4 days is water weight due to carb depletion.

----------


## ConnorMacLeod

[QUOTE=musclestack;5629634]What you lost in 4 days is water weight due to carb depletion.[/QUOT

true. but from what i heard the results should be great

----------


## musclestack

Yes, they should be great if done properly; the same goes for any diet. I just noticed that you said *"keto is a great diet imo"* when, in fact, you've only been on the diet for 4 days and we both now agree that what you've lost is water weight. What you *heard* about the diet and your *opinion*, which doesn't have much merit right now since it's so early on, are two different things.

BTW-I hope I'm not coming off as being a d**k. It's been a long day, and I just feel like giving someone some hell. That someone is you Connor  :Smilie: 

Cheers!

----------

